# Do you hike with your Poodle?



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I uploaded a picture ... I don't know what happened.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> Carley and I just did a 7 mile hike in the mountains behind my house. She has her very own agility course...lol


Oh yes...Stella loves it! She is so good off leash..where we hike in the summer we rarely see other dogs...Love it. Love to see your photo


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I tried again...


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

There you go!! Love that shot! Very serene and love the very athletic groom.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

We love to go hiking and try to go every weekend when it's not hunting season or just to darn hot. Here's a couple of pictures of one of our hike's a few weeks ago.
Look's like you had a great time don't you just love being out with the dogs it's so relaxing after a long week of work nothing better in my opinion.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Sure do! Chagall and I are founding members of the NJ Trail Hounds dog hiking club. We're out year round, once or twice a week, enjoying the great outdoors with our pooches.:itsme:


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

There's nothing I would rather do. Today we walked with a few friends and their dogs. There was a whipet, beagle, 2 bostons, german shepard and a doby. I try to take Carley somewhere everyday. This photo was right behind my house, miles of mountain trails, but we do go to parks ect. I loved all your your photos. Thanks! P.S. We call it "mutt strutin". And I have the best lookin mutt in the pack...lol


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> P.S. We call it "mutt strutin". And I have the best lookin mutt in the pack...lol


LOL that's too cute!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

We love hiking!!! Though Lacey is a mini, she can hike 7 miles easily with energy to spare!!! Enjoyed everyone's picks! I need to see if I can find a few!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> Carley and I just did a 7 mile hike in the mountains behind my house. She has her very own agility course...lol


Sounds like so much fun! Angie and I jog in a fenced-in area near my house. One nice thing about having a puppy is she forces me to exercise


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, I'm inspired by you guys! I did not know minis and Bostons could hike that far...wow! I can hardly wait until my two are old enough to join me on my morning 6 k run. I'm being cautious but have heard that it's not safe to run with them that far until they're mature. Meanwhile, we're very slowly conditioning and building up distance.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh my gosh, *lovin'* all these Dogs in the Woods pictures! 

We love hiking and have put in many a mile with our present dogs. Can't wait 'til Sugarfoot is old enough to join us on the trail.

Gimble and Pixie, through the brush!









--Q


----------



## mandyand casey (Jan 12, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE hiking winter and summer and fall but hate the dirty wet spring. We usually hike every weekend unless it is raining and muddy. Just got a small mini and am wondering if she will be able to keep up. She is a dog that has been carried everywhere i think.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Indiana, Most boston's could not hike for 6 miles, but both of them have real noses... and they can go as well as any dog. They would not make it in a show ring with those long noses and that's just the way their owners likes them. And yes, a mini can easily hike with you as well. I am loving all these dog photos doing what dogs love. Thanks!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

My miniature is a hiking fool. We routinely do 13-15 miles on a Sat or Sun, and he is still going strong at the end. Our greatest distance so far was a weekend where we hiked out 23 miles, stayed overnight, then hiked home the next day. We were all pretty tired after that!

My S.O. is planning to spend two weeks walking across the country in the autumn, with tent & poodle. I'm skipping that one ... my need for indoor plumbing is too great :smile:.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Wow! JE, I would love to hike with you guys. I never have that much time. 10 miles has been our longest day hike, but Carley would love to go and camp ect. Maybe someday when we retire...


----------



## Onyx11 (Jan 8, 2012)

This makes me want spring so bad! Love all the pictures everyone having a good time


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I also use a fenced-in track to jog on and the little poodles can either follow me around or use the grassy middle to exercise.


----------

